# I apologize to people I'm a bad texter



## Risky (Feb 2, 2013)

My sister gets annoyed when people don't respond to a text right away so I've let myself be open with people that I'm a bad texter myself. Usually I just don't have much to say so responding to small talk texts takes effort that I tend to just put aside, if not ignore completely (hey people figure you're busy sometimes right?)

So my biggest frustration is that I'm overwhelmed by people texting me to hang out. Some people get tired of hitting me up, but some don't. It's getting old to say I'm always busy when that's a white lie. I'm home.. being too busy to do anything social, that is.

I can't tell these people I'm a social phobe. Theyre not the words to express to someone who wants to be your friend. I'll stop giving out my number, but how else can i turn down a text to hang out without sounding so "busy" or personal? Or do I just have to scare them away with my mental issues?​


----------



## AshleyAnn (Sep 15, 2013)

I am the same way! I use to have people calling/ texting me constantly to hangout.. I got tired of coming up with excuses so I just stopped responding, they all eventually gave up on me. They don't understand that I am dealing with SA. Now I have no friends and wish I would of at least tried to explain to them about my social anxiety. 

I'm a great texter when it comes to friends out of state haha I know they will never ask to hang out because they live too far away. 

I'm sure your friends will eventually get tired and stop hitting you up but if not maybe it would be best to tell them about your SA, If they are true friends they wont get scared off but maybe back off a little and give you some space. 

Good luck


----------

